# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  J'aurai mon vrai examen oral lundi prochaine et j'ai peur!!

## Niamh

Est ce que on pouvez me donner les conseils pour reussir mon examen? Les phrases utiles? L'argot? Et "fillers" {noises, words etc that'd buy time if I got stuck}?
Merci bien

----------


## Pravit

Examen oral for what subject? Небось французский?

----------


## Niamh

da, frantzusky. I irlandsky mais on ne peut pas m'aider avec ca, aussi......irlandsky OCHEN deirmo, pravda =(

----------


## Pravit

N'aie peur, je pensais que tu sois locutrice native. C'est un exam pour l'ecole?

----------


## Niamh

> N'aie peur, je pensais que tu sois locutrice native. C'est un exam pour l'ecole?

 Ouais, je suis en terminale =D J'ai besoin de reussir francais parce que, honetement, je suis nulle en presque chaque autre matiere...
Tu viens de quel pays?

----------


## Pravit

Viens-je du pays par-dessus le mer...

----------


## Niamh

> Viens-je du pays par-dessus le mer...

 Mon avis est melonge par ton reponse!

----------

Alors est-ce que ton oral c'est bien pass

----------


## Jca

Alors en Irlande vous parlez et

----------


## Niamh

Salut =)
Je ne sais pas comment mon examen as passe. J'ai besoin de plus que 90% et je crois pas que je suis la a ce niveau.
Jca- la langue irlandaise est presque morte. Les jeunes ne veulent pas l'apprendre et moins que 5% {peut etre j'ai torte avec ce percentage mais c'est pas trop loin de la verite} de la population peut parler gaeilge.
Litige- merci pour ces sites utiles!!

----------


## Bugsss

[quote=Jca]Alors en Irlande vous parlez et

----------


## possopo

what phrases, expressions, whatever, do you wanna learn?

----------

Heureusement mes examens ont finis!! Quand j'ai mes resultats je peux vous laisser voir l'examen ecrit. Franchement, Je l'ai trouve dificile et je crois que a cause de l'ecrit je ne gagnerai un A. Merci tout le monde pour votre aide =)

----------

